
I Have a Reason to Live - rpkoven
https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/kristin-walker/precarious/e/69171906
======
oglowo3
Elana Miller always knew she wanted to be a doctor. In 2013, the finish line
was in sight. She couldn't wait to start this new chapter of her life
practicing Integrative Psychiatry. Elana's life took a detour when in December
of 2013, she went to the ER because she was having trouble breathing. The
chest x-ray revealed a huge mass in her chest. She was diagnosed with Stage IV
Acute Lymphoblastic Lymphoma, a rare and deadly type of cancer. She was 31
years old. She survived and rebuilt her life when in the fall of 2019, she
relapsed. Listen to her inspiring story of courage and resilience. "I have
reasons to live!"

